# Bianchi Via Nirone 7



## Sims

Hi,
I'm new to this forum and i'm looking to buy my first road bike within this year and i'm looking at a Trek 1000 or a Bianchi Nirone 7 sora. 
i'm wondering if any of you guys have ever riden one of these frames and your opinion on it. what is this funny looking geometry for? (i tried it but i can't tell because i haven't really ridden any road bike so i can't tell the differences) I love the Celeste green, but the sora version doesn't come in it in the us.  

Thanks in Advanced, 
Jeremy


----------



## dwwheels

Sims

The Bianchi you are looking at comes in Celeste for the '06 model year with Ultegra (double & triple) and 105. Hope that helps. I have ridden only the Boron (steel frames from Bianchi) and have never ridden a Trek road. Sorry about the lack of comparison help but hopefully the option of the Celeste helps. I really enjoy the history of the Bianchi as I have 1 and a Klein aluminum frame mixed in.

http://www.bianchiusa.com/07_c2c_nirone_ult_db.html


----------



## Sims

thanks for that info. i can't afford any of the bikes with celeste green. I guess the Via Nirone 7 is a too new of a lineup, so not many people ride it. thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## dwwheels

Sims,

Not sure what your budget is but the Via Nirone comes in a Celeste with Shimano 105 Triple for $1400 or the Ultegra Triple for $1700. The Trek 1000 is $700 with Shimano Sora. I have heard a few people say they wished they had move up from the Trek 1000 to the Trek 1200 (Shimano Tiagra $800) or even the Trek 1500 (Shimano 105/Ultegra $1000-1200) due to better components.The Trek 1500 and the Via Nirone are at roughly the same price point. It comes down to budget and personal ride feel. The Trek 1500 I believe is full aluminum with a carbon fork and the Bianchi Via Nirone is Aluminum with carbon rear end and fork. So I would try to ride both and see what you think. Hope this helps and doesn't confuse you. Check out the beginners corner forum for other views. The other theory is that by going with at least Shimano 105 or Ultegra over Tiagra or Sora is the quality of components, shifting quality, and less adjusting to make riding more enjoyable and not so chore-like/less frustrating. Good luck and let us know what you get.


----------



## dwwheels

Sims,

Read this thread about a guy that seems to be right in line with what you are doing now.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=87167


----------



## HarvardTiger

*I'm interested, too*

Just looked at a Nirone 7 earlier this evening at the local bike shop. I had been considering a Giant OCR3; still am, actually. The bike shop guy talked a bit about the components--his opinions have been confirmed in this forum.

If anyone out there rides a Nirone I would love to hear opinions. Or opinions of those more experienced than am I (which would include everyone on this forum!).

Though the Nirone is $1,050 more than the OCR3, it seems to be quite a leap in quality and performance. Am I right about that?


----------



## MaddSkillz

Geez, that silver and celeste has to be the cooler color combo ever... I want that bike! But too much for a first one. =(


----------



## sir jon dangerous

*I picked mine up a couple of weeks ago*

and it's great. I'm in Scotland but the spec is just the same, except I do get to have it in celeste blue! It's very comfortable, pretty agile and responsive.

The idea of the geometry is supposed to be more comfortable allowing a longer wheelbase. Certainly works for me.


----------



## dwald928

Hi Sims,

I am new to this forum as well, but think I have an experience that might benefit you. 

Almost 6 weeks ago, I bought my first road bike-- a Bianchi 928 105 Double. I paid about $1500 for it-- at the time out of what I thought my budget was. Since, I have put 300+ miles on it, and upgraded the wheels from Fulcrom Racing 5 to Ksyrium ES. And I am thinking of upgrading the Group to a Campy Chorus at some point this summer.

Bottom line for me-- I didn't know how much I'd enjoy time on the bike, so I couldn't justify the $$ up front to go for the better group/gear up front. Mere weeks after I bought it, I threw more than half the purchase price of the bike into new wheels!

I test rode the Cannondale Synapse, the Trek 1000, 1200, 1500, the Fuji Team Pro, and a handful of Specialized bikes.  All similar sizes, most with better groups thant he 928 I bought. As soon as I rode the 928, it just felt different. More responsive--seemed to fit my body better. I had thought I was going to spend about $1000 on a used bike, but after I fell in love with the 928, I had to buy it. 

I am a complete newbie, but can't get enough 20-35 mile rides in per week. Bang for the buck, the 928 105 has been out of this world so far. From my anecdotal experience, my advice would be to spend as much as you feel comforable with now... no matter what, you'll end up spending more soon enough 

Get out and ride!

DW


----------



## dwald928

One more thing.... mine is a 2006-- seem to be fire sales on the all over the place! Personally, I like the lines of the 2006 more than the 2007. Oh, and it's celeste, which is pretty cool...

DW


----------



## Sims

thanks for all the replies, i got a trek 1000 instead from the LBS like .5 miles away from my house. but i still really do love that celestre green,just too bad the cheaper one didn't come with it. i'll probably consider getting one if i upgrade, that color scheme is just too good.  thanks


----------

